# Finish for arbor



## fredhub (May 5, 2008)

I am building a garden arbor for my wife and she wants it to be white. I am building it using treated lumber. Any suggestions on what to use as a finish to make her 'happy'???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, for outdoor use a spar varnish is about the best final finish for UV protection. I would use a white pigmented shellac with an alcohol base for the priming coat. Kilz is one brand name that performs well.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Paint it,first apply the primer Mike mentioned.

Jerry


----------

